# lightbulb joke.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Q. How many divorced men does it take to change a light bulb?

A. Who cares - they never get to keep the house!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

;D

Q: How many French people does it take to change a light bulb?

A: 6.000.000: 1 to change the lightbulb and 5.999.999 to demand an EU subsidy! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Q. How many sexists does it take to change a lightbulb?

A. None, let the bitch cook in the dark

(Before I get flamed, I'm not a sexist by the way, just find the joke funny!! ;D)


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Q. How many binary enthusiasts does it take to change a lightbulb?

A. 10. Â One to change the lighbulb and one to hold the chair.

(A bit off the wall, but think about it!) Â IM me for an explaination if you don't 'do' binary!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*Q:* How many models does it take to change a lightbulb?

*A:* Just the one. She holds it and the world revolves around her.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Q: How many IBM programmers does it take to change a light bulb?
A: One to write the specifications of the light bulb and socket, one to review and approve them, one to actually change the light bulb, one to check if the bulb has been screwed in properly, one to do live testing by flipping the switch ON and five more to certify that it will keep glowing even in the next millennium.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Q: How many Lesbians does it take to screw in a light bulb?
A: Three. One to screw it in and two to talk about how much better it is than with a man


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Q: How many IBM programmers does it take to change a light bulb?
> A: One to write the specifications of the light bulb and socket, one to review and approve them, one to actually change the light bulb, one to check if the bulb has been screwed in properly, one to do live testing by flipping the switch ON and five more to certify that it will keep glowing even in the next millennium.


That's too close to home


----------

